# American Soda Water / St. Louis, Mo



## bottle-bud (Dec 5, 2018)

American Soda WaterCompany​St. Louis, Missouri​ 
American Soda Water Co. was a giant in the world ofbottling soda pop here in the St. Louis area.
But before I show some of my bottles from American, Iwould like to show what led up to the start of the bottling operation.

I believe it all starts in 1872, this the first year Ifind a listing for Hunicke, Schulz & Co. The company is simply listed as“mineral waters”. Located at 1130 to 1134 S. 12th Street.





In 1878 the business is located at 1115 Stoddard in St.Louis. Below is an example of a Hunicke, Schulz & Co. bottle. I do not havethis bottle in my collection as this photo was found sometime ago on aninternet search. One day hopefully I’ll find one.




From Hunicke, Schulz & Co. to American Mineral WaterCo.
I find a 1904 document giving a brief history of theAmerican Mineral Water Co. stating that in 1879, American Mineral Water wasincorporated with Adolphus Harless, C. Schulz and Richard C. Schum asincorporators. This is the same C. Schulz as stated above. They are producingSeltzer, Vichy, Carlsbader and other mineral waters. It also states that afterthe death of Richard Schum a Mr. Oliver R. Schum is now the manager of thecompany.
Here are the only American Mineral Water Bottles in my collection.A circa 1920, six ounce and a     23-ounce quart size bottle. The last bottle isa 1906, “thief bottle”. There are different examples of this bottle out therethat state “Distributors of Dr. Pepper”. Maybe one day I will find one for my collection.

  




American Mineral is listed at 1117 Stoddard Ave from 1880til 1890 or so.
From 1890 or so til 1920 they are listed at 1117 S. 11[SUP]th[/SUP]Street. I believe a street name change from Stoddard to 11[SUP]th[/SUP] tookplace. In 1920 the address is 2045 Walnut Street.
Below is an advertisement dating from June 23, 1921 forDr. Pepper.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 5, 2018)

*American Mineral Water to Circle A*

From American Mineral Water Co. to Circle A Corporation

I find an article in a local newspaper dating August 14,1921 stating that the Circle A Corporation of America, of Waco Texas haspurchased the plant of the American Mineral Water Co at 21[SUP]st[/SUP]
 andWalnut Street. Circle A has an operation in St. Louis for only about threeyears before becoming American Soda Water Co.




Below is an ad for Dr. Pepper by Circle A. The figure haschanged from a boy to a man.
I have no bottles from Circle A. Just wondering if thereis any with a St. Louis mark?




From Circle A to American Soda Water Company

I did not find any newspaper articles about the Circle ACorporation becoming American Soda Water. 
However, I did find in a few ads in 1924 that stateAmerican Soda Water was Circle A Corp as seen below, I believe this may havebeen the start of American Soda Water Co.


 


American has there own line of soft drinks called SilverSeal Soda and are still distributors for Dr. Pepper and Circle A Ginger Ale. 
American has been incorporated in 1924 and is located at4116 Union. Here is the listing with the officers.





American has moved to 2812 Accomac and is there from say1925 to 1928. American also has a new line of executives.





In 1928, American moves to its new facility at 1326-28Ann Avenue and will remain there until 1962.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 5, 2018)

*Silver Seal*

Silver Seal Soda was fairly popular as some of thesebottles can be found and are somewhat common.
Lemon Dry was one flavor advertised often, here I saidcommon but I do not have a Lemon Dry. Paper label bottles can be difficult toobtain. However, I have two 24-ounce examples in the Cream Soda and a PlainSoda.  Not sure what they mean by plain,I guess what we used to call a white soda.

  


A 1925 ad for Dr. Pepper and some pictures of some of myDr. Peppers that may have been distributed by American. Two are marked St.Louis one is not. Pictures show front and back.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 5, 2018)

*More Silver Seal*

We now jump to the mid to latter 1930’s and Silver Sealis still going strong. An ad for Lithiated Lemon and a look alike bottle frommy collection. My bottle is a Glenshaw bottle with an M mark dating it to 1941,the ad is from 1938, so pretty close. 

  


Embossed 7-ounce Silver Seal bottles in my collectionfrom the mid 1930’s. Shown front and back.

 


A smaller 6 ounce that would have had a paper label.




And here are some different ACL versions of Silver Sealthat all through the 1940’s. The first two blue label bottles are 7-ounce. Thered label is a 10 ounce and the other blue labels are 12-ounce sizes.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 5, 2018)

*American bottles Hydrox / Pop Kola*

In May of 1938, American is advertising for Hydrox Cola.I believe Hydrox was franchised out of Chicago, Illinois.  I have not persued any Hydrox bottles as ofyet, but would like to get one that looks like the bottle in the following ad.




In the 1940’s American is advertising and bottling PopKola. Pop Kola is franchised from The Braser Company out of Chattanooga,Tennessee. Here are a couple of ads I clipped and Pop Kola bottles in mycollection bottled by American. These bottles date from the earliest being 1939to the latest being 1959.
A popular drink in this area.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 5, 2018)

*American bottles NuGrape / Cheer Up*

Next we have NuGrape. Franchised from National NuGrape ofAtlanta Georgia. Two snipped ads and two bottles from my collection as follows.The Clear glass bottle is dated 1946 and the aqua colored glass bottle is 1952.

 

 


Cheer Up is next. Franchised from the Orange Smile/CheerUp Sales Co of St. Louis, Missouri. Once again two ads and two bottles of CheerUp. Both bottles are 7 ounce and are dated 1946 & 1953.
I did not know that The Cheer Up Sales Co was asubsidiary of American Soda Water until I seen the photo in the Star-Times.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 5, 2018)

*American bottles Richardson / Sun Crest*


In 1948 I find an ad for Richardson Root Beer. Richardsonis franchised by the Richardson Corporation out of Rochester, New York. I havethree 10-ounce versions of this root beer. Two date at 1948 and one at 1949.


 


Now is a turn for Sun Crest. Another National NuGrapefranchised flavor. Showing only one of numerous ads found for Sun Crest, A pictureof a billboard advertising Sun Crest on a building somewhere here in town fromlong ago and three bottles from my collection. A 1948 seven ounce, a 1952 tenounce and a 1947 twelve ounce.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 5, 2018)

*American bottles 2 Way / Mason's*

No ad for 2-Way, but I have a 1959, 10-ounce soda bottledby American. Another National NuGrape flavor out of Atlanta, Georgia. Also atrade ad for the three flavors in my collection.

 




Mason’s Root Beer shows up in an ad dating 1954. Mason’sis franchised out of Chicago, Illinois by Mason & Mason Inc. I have twoversions bottled by American, both 10-ounce, the boy in the barrel is dated1954 and the newer one 1955.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 5, 2018)

*American bottles Korker / Cott*

American is advertising for Korker in 1955. Korker isfranchised from the Korker Company out of Brooklyn, New York and is a Divisionof the Virginia Dare Extract Co. I have a 7-ounce Korker that is dated 1939 andlooks nothing like the bottle in the ad. No bottler mentioned on my bottle. Iguess a St. Louis korker as seen in the ad will be on my wish list.

  


On to 1956 and we have Quiky and Cott beverages. Cott wasfranchised from Cott Beverages out of New Haven, Connecticut.  From what I found Quiky was franchised fromthe Quiky Div. Cott Beverages / Mission of California, New Haven, Conn/ LosAngeles, Calif. 
My American Soda Water Cott’s are 7-ounce and dated 1956& 1959. The Quiky paper label is a quart and dates to the mid 1950’s. The7-ounce is dated 1956 with no bottlers mark, found locally but could have beenbottled anywhere.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 5, 2018)

*American bottles Double Cola / The End*

1958 and we have Double Cola. Three company’s in one adfor Double Cola. American Soda Water Co. of St. Louis, Stoecker Soda Water ofManchester, Mo, and Isler Bottling Co. of Belleville, IL.
Again no bottlers mark but a 16-ounce bottle thatresembles the bottle in the ad.
 



In 1960 American merges with the B-1 Bottling Co. of St.Louis.
1962 American is sold to Lockhead Manfacturing Co.
This is as far I went with it.
The End.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 5, 2018)

WOW!!!! Great write up of all that history. All your bottles are in excellent condition. I briefly started researching awhile back on how many soda's contained 'Lithia' in them. And I will have to add your 'Silver Seal' and 'Cheer Up'


----------



## HouTxSoda (Dec 5, 2018)

Excellent posting !
Your collection is amazing.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank you iggyworf and HouTxSoda for the nice comments. It took a while to put all that together.


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 9, 2018)

great info. I rarely would collect a c l 's , but as time go's by bottles from the 1930s ,40s and early 1950s ,are coming into there own .


----------

